# Puff Paste



## gbgreen59 (Oct 14, 2005)

When I first started makin puff paste, the recipes I found would have you knead the dough before placing the butter on it. I would fight with this dough while trying to roll it out. I would let it rest just like the recipe said, but never was able to roll it out without a lot of effort.

Then I tried a recipe in the Julia Child book on French cooking. She has you make the dough in the manner of a pie pasty (or pate brise). You cut in the fat and then add the water without developing the gluten. With this recipe (assuming I don't get it too wet), I can make two turns without letting the dough rest. Plus, all of the other turns are much easier. I finish all turns in a shorter time and with much less effort. One last benefit...my staws come out looking like barber shop poles...they so beautiful and puff up much better than with the other dough.

Any ideas on these two methods? Any secrets to share?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

really no comparison. your quick puff pastry will give adequate results, but a a classic puff is a step(or turn)above. 

What kind of flour are you using? Resting before trying to cover the butter block? Many variables but worth it.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

When making classic puff pastry, I roll all of the butter in the détrempe by hand. Whereas, when I make the "quick" version - well, it's not all that quick, but there are a couple of shortcuts, so the overall time is about 4 hours - the butter is cut into the dough by the food processor's blade. I favor _four_ complete rolling-&-folding turns for the classic procedure, in which it is noticeably advantageous to have the détrempe and the kneaded butter as close to the same consistency as possible, so that they roll out harmoniously.

Quick puff pastry is flakier than the classic version, and does not puff as much, so it works very well for Napoleons and Gâteau Saint-Honoré, or a Torta Rustica case.

After shaping the pastry, refrigerate it on the baking sheet for about 20 minutes: This step helps to relax the glutens that have been developed in the final rolling out; and it chills the butter completely, which helps in the baking.

Use a very hot oven because the pastry must cook and set before it has any time to melt. The obvious benefit is that the pastry will hold its shape and puff straight up.

Re the question flour: In classic puff pastry, I substitute one-third of the plain flour with cake flour.


----------



## gbgreen59 (Oct 14, 2005)

Let me clarify. The Julia Child recipe is in the classic style. She cuts a little fat into the main dough, but still places a slab of butter in the middle and does 5 turns...just like all other classic puff paste recipes.

Do you guys knead your dough before adding the slab of butter?

BTW: I have been using All-Purpose flour for this.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

Further to your inquiry re classic puff pastry: Yes, I knead it lightly until fairly smooth, being careful not to overknead lest the dough become rubbery. Actually, it doesn’t have to be very smooth at this point, as it is rolled out later. 

After kneading, the détrempe is chilled for ½ hour before adding the slab of butter.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Try cutting your all-purpose with 10% of cake flour next time you make it. I've also found out the "hard way" is never to roll out the dough between turns thinner than 10 mm or 5/8". When you roll it thinner than that the rising is very poor.


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

Just done this at cookery school and in the restaurant with chef; make your détrempe and let it rest 20-30 minutes, take your butter out meanwhile and flatten it between two sheets of silicon paper and make sure it's the same consistency as the détrempe. Roll out for your turns no thicker than a finger. We do 6 turns normally.


----------



## VEROMILOUS (Jul 25, 2020)

my question is : Each time I make classic puff pastry and try to make a galette des rois. When I cover the bottom with filling and an other layer of puff pastry , after baking it never seal completely and end up that it open easily.
should I put egg wash to seal all around before pushing down with my fingers to avoid opening later? 
and sometimes the filling or bottom does not cook fully and end up with some raw dough a bit at the bottom.


----------

